
Comment Your Code - daigoba66
https://npf.io/2017/11/comments/
======
styfle
> you look back at the code and wonder "what in the hell was the author
> thinking?" (and then you git blame and it’s you… because it’s always you)

I love this quote. I think I've heard it said a little differently but it is
most definitely true if you work anywhere more than a year.

